# MDR-EX1000 cable replacement



## frustin (Jul 31, 2017)

Please help.    My wire in the 3.5 jack has come loose on my Sony MDR-EX1000. I need a replacement cable.  Got an Oppo HA-2SE amp if that helps.

Looking for a warm cable for my bassy dance music.  I'm UK based so it'd be good if i could buy locally.

The two pin cables screw into the headphones themselves, i dont see that with normal IEM replacement cables. just seems to be two pin connectors that push in.

Are there any iem cables that have the L shaped 3.5mm jack?

Looking to spend no more than £250 ($330).


----------



## azabu

You could always get the same cable from Rakuten, it's a little over $50.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/e-earphone/item/10005169/


----------



## frustin

unfortunately they dont ship to the UK  Got excited there.


----------



## azabu (Aug 1, 2017)

frustin said:


> unfortunately they dont ship to the UK  Got excited there.



There is a Japanese guy that does ex1000s cables, ok I found it. This was from a previous post by audionewbi:

http://e4ua.jp/?cat=51


----------



## frustin

azabu said:


> There is a Japanese guy that does ex1000s cables, ok I found it. This was from a previous post by audionewbi:
> 
> http://e4ua.jp/?cat=51



thanks, unfortunately i cant translate that page.

this would be the product i'd need ( http://e4ua.jp/?p=1919 ) however i cant buy it because i cant translate the page.


----------



## azabu

frustin said:


> thanks, unfortunately i cant translate that page.
> 
> this would be the product i'd need ( http://e4ua.jp/?p=1919 ) however i cant buy it because i cant translate the page.




just open it with the google chrome browser and use the translate button, or use google translate. he's made cables for overseas customers before.


----------



## frustin (Aug 1, 2017)

i am using chrome and it says, "this page cannot be translated" 

EDIT: however i managed to go to google translate page and put the url in directly, that worked. 

Couple of things:

There doesnt seem to be a "buy" button. Do i need to use the "contact us"?

Cost is about £200 according to the page (29102 yen)


----------



## azabu

If you click on the contact us, you'll see he asks for customers to use google translate. I'll be doing the same as well.


----------



## Sarnia

I bought a cable from Forza Audio Works with the screw in connectors for the MDR-EX1000. When it turned up it didn't fit. 

I contacted Matt at Forza and he found out he'd been sent the wrong connectors. He's got my cable back now and is putting the correct ones on. I'm hoping to receive it pretty soon, so I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Raketen (Aug 4, 2017)

If it's just the 3.5mm jack I'd suggest taking it to an electronics repair shop- or any acquaintance with a soldering iron- and having them put a new jack on it, pretty simple repair.


----------



## deafdoorknob

Sarnia said:


> I bought a cable from Forza Audio Works with the screw in connectors for the MDR-EX1000. When it turned up it didn't fit.
> 
> I contacted Matt at Forza and he found out he'd been sent the wrong connectors. He's got my cable back now and is putting the correct ones on. I'm hoping to receive it pretty soon, so I'll let you know how it works out.



that connector is very tricky, ex800 and ex1000 connectors looks identical but their threads are fractionally different, even with stock sony cables (ex1k cable works with both but ex800 cable needs to be forced into the ex1k), third party connectors tend to fit one but not the other and if you use brute force, you'd end up stripping the threads of the iem. 

http://e4ua.jp/?cat=51 is the only supplier i know that uses official sony connectors for ex1k and ex800 but he is not exactly cheap. 

i got http://e4ua.jp/?cat=51 to make me ex to mmcx adapters using stock sony connectors... the adapters are around 120$ usd (not cheap) but it is a good investment in the long run as would make the iems more universal in cable choices in the future.

other ones i tried tend to be hit and miss, beat audio and swan audio cables work for ex1k but not my ex800.


----------



## all999

deafdoorknob said:


> that connector is very tricky, ex800 and ex1000 connectors looks identical but their threads are fractionally different, even with stock sony cables (ex1k cable works with both but ex800 cable needs to be forced into the ex1k), third party connectors tend to fit one but not the other and if you use brute force, you'd end up stripping the threads of the iem.
> 
> http://e4ua.jp/?cat=51 is the only supplier i know that uses official sony connectors for ex1k and ex800 but he is not exactly cheap.
> 
> ...



I can't find connectors there, only adapters? Have You tried those adapters? Since original EX800/1000 connectors goes toward your head, MMCX used on plugged cable must be really short and angled. Otherwise they will hurt you.


----------



## deafdoorknob (Aug 15, 2017)

all999 said:


> I can't find connectors there, only adapters? Have You tried those adapters? Since original EX800/1000 connectors goes toward your head, MMCX used on plugged cable must be really short and angled. Otherwise they will hurt you.



will know in a week *fingers crossed* i have an effect audio cable that has angled mmcx at the ready.

you can ask if he sells you the ex connectors, on the invoice the connectors costs 5800¥

(listed as MDR-EX1000純正プラグ 5800円)

fwiw, he also manufactures ex compatible cables.


----------



## deafdoorknob (Aug 18, 2017)

(left is the original, right is the 3rd party supplier, note the threads themselves are thicker but the section itself is shorter than the original)

psa

the ex connectors from nocturnal audio cables are also defective and wouldn't go on either the ex800 or ex1000, i have emailed them requesting a course of action.


----------



## deafdoorknob

all999 said:


> I can't find connectors there, only adapters? Have You tried those adapters? Since original EX800/1000 connectors goes toward your head, MMCX used on plugged cable must be really short and angled. Otherwise they will hurt you.





 

fyi (not mine tho)


----------



## Raketen

In the past I read about some people using the connectors from Lunashops to make their own cables with success, they also make a relatively cheap cable. 
IDK if eBay UK does imports from Japan but the US site has a lot Japanese exporters selling the ex1000 cable.


----------



## deafdoorknob

all999 said:


> Have You tried those adapters? Since original EX800/1000 connectors goes toward your head, MMCX used on plugged cable must be really short and angled. Otherwise they will hurt you.



they are here and working great so far (fingers crossed)


----------



## all999

deafdoorknob said:


> they are here and working great so far (fingers crossed)



Great to hear it works for you. Please remind me, if this is ultra short ones or a regular adapters? Was it 120 for a pair? Is there a store on his site or do I need to write him what I need? 
I'm also getting my EX1000 inserted little deeper than you so I would like to get a shortest adapters as possible. 
Thanks!


----------



## deafdoorknob (Aug 24, 2017)

all999 said:


> Great to hear it works for you. Please remind me, if this is ultra short ones or a regular adapters? Was it 120 for a pair? Is there a store on his site or do I need to write him what I need?
> I'm also getting my EX1000 inserted little deeper than you so I would like to get a shortest adapters as possible.
> Thanks!



mine are the ultrashort ones, but here they also have a version whose connection angle is different

http://e4ua.jp/?p=318

yes it's approx 120$ pair but there's also shipping

they also seem willing to reterminate your own cables with genuine ex1000 plugs


----------



## all999

Sarnia said:


> I bought a cable from Forza Audio Works with the screw in connectors for the MDR-EX1000. When it turned up it didn't fit.
> 
> I contacted Matt at Forza and he found out he'd been sent the wrong connectors. He's got my cable back now and is putting the correct ones on. I'm hoping to receive it pretty soon, so I'll let you know how it works out.



Did You get Your cable back?


----------



## Sarnia

all999 said:


> Did You get Your cable back?


Not yet...


----------



## ttt123 (Sep 15, 2017)

Just thought I'd update on this TaoBao adapter that works on the EX1000 !
 ( I also enquired at e4ua.jp, and it was around USD165 total.  So I decided to try the TaoBao one first, as kms108 had reported that they worked on his EX600.)

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...ri0Lj6&id=550439102928&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail










Found a picture of the brass one.












Just got the brass one, EXK-MMCX. (not the resin one in the picture)  It's the more expensive one you get when selecting the 7n option, for CNY366.00 (US$56.00).  The adapter is so small, it fits inside the EX1000 socket, and you just see the faceplate/MMCX showing above the collar.

The description on the web site is: copper thread, 4n silver pin(regular) or 7n silver pin optional.  The socket  (MMCX?) uses 4n sterling silver pins, silver solder.

This adapter fits the EX1000.  The right side went in smoothly, the left side had to fiddle with it a bit, and was a little tighter, but went in OK.  Am listening to the EXK through a Dita Truth cable, awesome interchangeable plug system, with a 4.4mm plug to the Sony WM1Z.  Very nice.

Now that I know they fit, I will order an EXK-CM adapter, and that will allow me to use any of the cables I have, which are either MMCX or CM

Another adapter, that does NOT fit the EX1000:
https://world.taobao.com/item/554630802940.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a21m2.8232368.0.0.14e47277HpbkP3
CNY189.00 (USD29.00) ( Company name Gongsakura )
Got this one also, while a friend was helping me to order from TaoBao.  DOES NOT FIT THE EX1000 !!!
These would not fit the EX1000, I tried a small amount of force, and stopped, as was afraid of damaging the EX1000 socket or collar.  Might fit the EX800/600, as I believe they take a slightly wider (at the tip) plug.  Don't know, though, as I do not have either to try.  I may try to file the plug contacts down, as I think they are too thick, which is why they do not go into the EX1000.  But no urge at the moment, as I now have a working adapter, which is a better quality than this one.  I'll keep it as a reserve.


----------



## kms108

Why not just buy them from www.taobao.cn or many places in Japan like e-earphones or amazon japan (amazon japan needs a new registration, cannot use the US login details.), if they don't send them to your country or you have problems with the site, use a buying agent/shipping agent to help make the purchase.

i've purchased original EX1000 and EX600 cables from Taobao, i've also had cables sent direct from Japan.


----------



## kms108

deafdoorknob said:


> mine are the ultrashort ones, but here they also have a version whose connection angle is different
> 
> http://e4ua.jp/?p=318
> 
> ...



Does he have a shop in Japan, I would like to make some purchase during my visit.


----------



## deafdoorknob

kms108 said:


> Does he have a shop in Japan, I would like to make some purchase during my visit.



you can always email him and ask. afaik, all his stuff are made to order and he is based in osaka.


----------



## kms108 (Sep 18, 2017)

deafdoorknob said:


> mine are the ultrashort ones, but here they also have a version whose connection angle is different
> 
> http://e4ua.jp/?p=318
> 
> ...



In your opinion, which one do you think is the best one to use, i kind of like the one you have.

It's a shame i will be visiting Tokyo and fukushima, not going anywhere near osaka, do you know the turn around time for the order, hoping to place a order whiles in Japan and have it shipped to my hotel.


Just one more question, hopefully you know the answer, do you know if the stock EX1000 cable able to convert to 4.4mm balanced, does it have 4 individual strand from plug to left and right connectors, I have 4 pairs and was hoping to convert one to 4.4mm with the new pentaconn 5 OFC L shape plug.


----------



## ttt123 (Sep 18, 2017)

kms108 said:


> In your opinion, which one do you think is the best one to use, i kind of like the one you have.
> 
> It's a shame i will be visiting Tokyo and fukushima, not going anywhere near osaka, do you know the turn around time for the order, hoping to place a order whiles in Japan and have it shipped to my hotel.
> 
> ...



The EX1000 stock cable has 4 wires at the plug.  I bought a 2nd hand EX1000, which had a working short cable, but the long cable (ex1000 cable) had a broken wire close to the plug.  Moving the wire, you could hear the connection being made intermittently.  I was OK with that, as I intended to re-terminate to a 4.4mm plug anyways.  When I did, I found that the wire strands are litz, with insulation around each strand that I had to burn off with the soldering iron/hot solder first, before soldering onto the plug.  So yes, the stock cable definitely has 4 wires at the plug end and can be used with the 4.4mm balanced plug.  I still have difficulties soldering onto those small plug contacts.  Might be the wrong soldering iron, my solder (WBT 4% silver) may be too old, etc.  I managed to complete the job and get it working, but it was not a nice quick job.  I was really struggling with it.  I notice the shops and people used to doing it have a much easier time, so I still have some learning/practice to do.

Oh, the stock cable sounds pretty good on the 4.4mm.  I did not spend much time on the SE TRS, so can't really give much of a comparison, though.


----------



## kms108

Thanks, I intend to do the 4.4mm retermination on the Sony cable and a final Audio cable. To do a good soldering job, you need to clear the metal surface from all contaminations, and use a good quality flux liquid or paste for the type of soldered used and the right temp.


----------



## ttt123

kms108 said:


> Thanks, I intend to do the 4.4mm retermination on the Sony cable and a final Audio cable. To do a good soldering job, you need to clear the metal surface from all contaminations, and use a good quality flux liquid or paste for the type of soldered used and the right temp.



I just started using a Goot 30W iron, and got some flux paste for the next try.  Before, I only depended on the flux that was in the solder core, which I gather is not enough.  Is a 30W iron adequate for the job?  Or need a temperature controlled iron?  My WBT solder is probably over 15 years old, and I'm wondering if that is a factor...though I can't see solder actually aging....


----------



## kms108

Not really experiences on this, I just know basic soldering, but have done this for years, i always use my company soldering iron, it's a professional temperatured controlled.


----------



## Raketen

Hopefully it wasn't the flimsy US version stock cable you were soldering...doing wires that small I think would drive me insane 

@kms108 Where did you find the right angled Pentaconn? I think instead of reterminating I will just make an adapter or two if I get the upcoming ZX300.


----------



## kms108

Raketen said:


> Hopefully it wasn't the flimsy US version stock cable you were soldering...doing wires that small I think would drive me insane
> 
> @kms108 Where did you find the right angled Pentaconn? I think instead of reterminating I will just make an adapter or two if I get the upcoming ZX300.


I think I seen someone post a photo here, just did some searching, it's available for pre order from e earphones Japan for 10800 yen for the OFC and 6800 yen the non OFC, since I'm on the phone ATM, will post links later on.


----------



## all999

Raketen said:


> Hopefully it wasn't the flimsy US version stock cable you were soldering...doing wires that small I think would drive me insane
> 
> @kms108 Where did you find the right angled Pentaconn? I think instead of reterminating I will just make an adapter or two if I get the upcoming ZX300.





kms108 said:


> I think I seen someone post a photo here, just did some searching, it's available for pre order from e earphones Japan for 10800 yen for the OFC and 6800 yen the non OFC, since I'm on the phone ATM, will post links later on.




http://www.e-earphone.jp/shop/shopd...000000152184&search=pentaconn&sort=price_desc

http://www.e-earphone.jp/shop/shopd...000000152185&search=pentaconn&sort=price_desc


----------



## ttt123

Raketen said:


> Hopefully it wasn't the flimsy US version stock cable you were soldering...doing wires that small I think would drive me insane
> 
> @kms108 Where did you find the right angled Pentaconn? I think instead of reterminating I will just make an adapter or two if I get the upcoming ZX300.


The cable was the Japanese version, labelled EX1000.  Multiple strands of small diameter litz wire for each connection.  Twisted them together, and then burned off the insulation on the strands, to expose the bare wire.  I suspect that the EX800 cable probably has a similar construction, though with a different purity of wire.  I think I read that it was OFC, versus 6n for the EX1000 cable.


----------



## kms108

EX600 and EX800 are just normal OFC, the US version EX1000 comes with the EX600 cable, countries like Japan and Hong Kong will get the EX1000 cable.

The EX1000 cable is 7N.


----------



## Raketen

~$60 for non-OFC... Yikes, that's some Furutech type pricing schedule.


----------



## kms108

deafdoorknob said:


> mine are the ultrashort ones, but here they also have a version whose connection angle is different
> 
> http://e4ua.jp/?p=318
> 
> ...




I emailed to him, here is the quoted cost, and it's rather expensive, so i'm still considering.

4000yen labour cost for each piece, total 8000yen for both Left and Right

5800yen for the EX parts

890yen for the MMCX parts

Total 14690yen (including tax 15865 yen)

This is for the matt black.



Optional cost

Glossy finish + 2000yen

Tone adjustment correspondence + 1500yen (including colors other than black, selection include, white, transparent, clear color and metallic type)

Metallic type requires glossy finish, + 2000yen and 1500yen


Shipping will be handled only by EMS in case of overseas shipping, shipping fee will vary depending on the area of residence. In addition, 1000 yen is separately paid as a packing / shipping fee.

We accept your quotation and enter the production queue by depositing via PayPal. Please note that payment with PayPal will cost 4% commission.

The total amount you will pay is "(Product fee + EMS shipping + packing · shipping fee) xPayPal payment commission 4%".
We have received 10 to 25 business days from the date we received payment and received confirmation. Currently it is shipping in around 10 business days.


----------



## kms108

ttt123 said:


> The EX1000 stock cable has 4 wires at the plug.  I bought a 2nd hand EX1000, which had a working short cable, but the long cable (ex1000 cable) had a broken wire close to the plug.  Moving the wire, you could hear the connection being made intermittently.  I was OK with that, as I intended to re-terminate to a 4.4mm plug anyways.  When I did, I found that the wire strands are litz, with insulation around each strand that I had to burn off with the soldering iron/hot solder first, before soldering onto the plug.  So yes, the stock cable definitely has 4 wires at the plug end and can be used with the 4.4mm balanced plug.  I still have difficulties soldering onto those small plug contacts.  Might be the wrong soldering iron, my solder (WBT 4% silver) may be too old, etc.  I managed to complete the job and get it working, but it was not a nice quick job.  I was really struggling with it.  I notice the shops and people used to doing it have a much easier time, so I still have some learning/practice to do.
> 
> Oh, the stock cable sounds pretty good on the 4.4mm.  I did not spend much time on the SE TRS, so can't really give much of a comparison, though.




Thanks for the information first, in Japan recently during my visit I had reterminated 3 cables, 2 being the sony EX1000 and one being a final audio cable, got 1 pentaconn OFC and 2 normal pentaconn, both right angle version. After the reterminate of the cable, I do have the cut off, of the existing 3.5mm plug, and it does clearly show 4 strand of cable, apparently I think I lost one of the cables, either I threw it away by mistake or it's still in my room somewhere, as I had my room refurbished, and it's a mess.

I will post photo ASAP.


----------



## kms108

Raketen said:


> ~$60 for non-OFC... Yikes, that's some Furutech type pricing schedule.


I did three cables one OFC and 2 normal one, then I also had to add 6000yen (53 USD) for the retermination for each cable.


----------



## azabu

The 2 pin adapters arrived from E4UA. Masao san did an amazing job, and he's a pleasure to communicate even via Google Translate. 

The Effect Audio Lionheart cables pair well with every iem so far, nice work from Eric and his team.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

azabu said:


> The 2 pin adapters arrived from E4UA. Masao san did an amazing job, and he's a pleasure to communicate even via Google Translate.
> 
> The Effect Audio Lionheart cables pair well with every iem so far, nice work from Eric and his team.



Oh that looks sweet! Nice!


----------



## Nihilus

So, i just bought an ex1000 cable for my 7550. Is there a trick to removing the stock 7550 cable? I've tried twisting/pulling but I'm worried I'm going to break something with the force I'm putting on it with nothing happening. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kms108

You just twist clockwise to loosen it, anti clockwise to tighten.


----------



## Isloo

I would be grateful if someone could help me confirm if the cables for the ex1000, ex800 and ex600 are all interchangeable? Thinking of buying an ex800 and want to buy a balanced cable as well. Thanks.


----------



## kms108

Yes and no, but don't bother buying the ex800 if you intend to get custom made cables.


----------



## audionewbi

Guys I havent tried this but Brise Audio, whose 2-pin IEM I have and love, now makes EX-1000 cable.

http://briseaudio.jp/store/product/special/mdr-ex1000.html


----------



## Isloo

kms108 said:


> Yes and no, but don't bother buying the ex800 if you intend to get custom made cables.


So ex800 is only if you want to stay single ended? In your view, which best/ easiest if I want buy a balanced cable? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## azabu

audionewbi said:


> Guys I havent tried this but Brise Audio, whose 2-pin IEM I have and love, now makes EX-1000 cable.
> 
> http://briseaudio.jp/store/product/special/mdr-ex1000.html



I had the Brise Rh+, they were too stiff and microphonic. Much prefer Effect Audio with the e4ua adapters.


----------



## kms108

Isloo said:


> So ex800 is only if you want to stay single ended? In your view, which best/ easiest if I want buy a balanced cable? Thanks for the reply.


The problem with the EX800, the thread on the connectors are slightly different to that of the EX1000 and EX600, cables from the EX1000 or EX600 will fit the EX800, but the EX800 won't fit on the other two, and most if not all custom cables uses a non OEM EXK connectors which will not fit the EX800, you can force it in, but will probably damage the thread on the EX800.

So far it's confirmed that the stock EX1000 is able to be re-terminated to Pentaconn 4.4mm, but the stock cable for EX600 and EX800 has not been confirmed yet, I have asked e-earphones, but they have not been asked to re-terminated these two cables, so they cannot confirm this.

You can purchased the EX1000 as a optional spare part, but the problem is, the stock is very limited, Sony Japan has confirmed to me that the EX1000 cable is out of stock and they will not getting anymore, so I presume, the EX1000 could be EOL. so what remains are left over stock cables which is still on the market.


----------



## kms108

audionewbi said:


> Guys I havent tried this but Brise Audio, whose 2-pin IEM I have and love, now makes EX-1000 cable.
> 
> http://briseaudio.jp/store/product/special/mdr-ex1000.html



There is this, but does not have a stock connector, it's a third party non original.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.7625083.1998302264.5.504f4e69Oqdjdj&id=554630802940



or this which is OEM connectors, but expensive.

http://e4ua.jp/?p=2825

4000yen labour cost for each piece, total 8000yen for both Left and Right

5800yen for the EX parts

890yen for the MMCX parts

Total 14690yen (including tax 15865 yen)

This is for the matt black.



Optional cost

Glossy finish + 2000yen

Tone adjustment correspondence + 1500yen (including colors other than black, selection include, white, transparent, clear color and metallic type)

Metallic type requires glossy finish, + 2000yen and 1500yen


Shipping will be handled only by EMS in case of overseas shipping, shipping fee will vary depending on the area of residence. In addition, 1000 yen is separately paid as a packing / shipping fee.

We accept your quotation and enter the production queue by depositing via PayPal. Please note that payment with PayPal will cost 4% commission.

The total amount you will pay is "(Product fee + EMS shipping + packing · shipping fee) xPayPal payment commission 4%".
We have received 10 to 25 business days from the date we received payment and received confirmation. Currently it is shipping in around 10 business days.


----------



## Isloo

kms108 said:


> The problem with the EX800, the thread on the connectors are slightly different to that of the EX1000 and EX600, cables from the EX1000 or EX600 will fit the EX800, but the EX800 won't fit on the other two, and most if not all custom cables uses a non OEM EXK connectors which will not fit the EX800, you can force it in, but will probably damage the thread on the EX800.
> 
> So far it's confirmed that the stock EX1000 is able to be re-terminated to Pentaconn 4.4mm, but the stock cable for EX600 and EX800 has not been confirmed yet, I have asked e-earphones, but they have not been asked to re-terminated these two cables, so they cannot confirm this.
> 
> You can purchased the EX1000 as a optional spare part, but the problem is, the stock is very limited, Sony Japan has confirmed to me that the EX1000 cable is out of stock and they will not getting anymore, so I presume, the EX1000 could be EOL. so what remains are left over stock cables which is still on the market.


 
Thank you for the helpful reply. It seems the best course is to try to find an OEM ex1000 cable (if I can) and have it  Re-terminated. Would I have to go to Sony or do any third parties you know of sell oem cables? Thanks.


----------



## Isloo

audionewbi said:


> Guys I havent tried this but Brise Audio, whose 2-pin IEM I have and love, now makes EX-1000 cable.
> 
> http://briseaudio.jp/store/product/special/mdr-ex1000.html



Thanks for the link.


----------



## kms108

Isloo said:


> Thank you for the helpful reply. It seems the best course is to try to find an OEM ex1000 cable (if I can) and have it  Re-terminated. Would I have to go to Sony or do any third parties you know of sell oem cables? Thanks.


Your only option is to contact Sony in your country and see if they have the RK EX1000 cable, if you are sourcing the stock from Sony USA, it's unlikely they will have them, as Sony does not stock this cable, the EX1000 USA version comes with the RK EX600 cable instead (stock cable for the EX600 model), but you can try, other places that does have stock is www.taobao.cn, expect about USD 70 with addition charge on top, but you have to use a shipping agent to help you purchase them. As I did mentioned, non OEM cables or connectors might not work.


----------



## kms108

Isloo said:


> Thanks for the link.



Here is a cheap place for a ex1000 cable, custom version, you can select what plug you want, although they say it's for all version, you might consider taking the chance. on the other hand why not get the Ex1000, and what DAP do you have. So people on this forum has tried this cable (MMCX version with 4.4mm Balanced) and considered it to be alright.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...3850-4b53-9420-61a01b419e79&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Isloo

kms108 said:


> Here is a cheap place for a ex1000 cable, custom version, you can select what plug you want, although they say it's for all version, you might consider taking the chance. on the other hand why not get the Ex1000, and what DAP do you have. So people on this forum has tried this cable (MMCX version with 4.4mm Balanced) and considered it to be alright.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...3850-4b53-9420-61a01b419e79&priceBeautifyAB=0



You may be right that getting the ex1000 may be the better and easier option. I had considered these, but was hesitant due to the treble spike some people say it can have. I have z7 headphones, which I really like and thought the ex800 may have a more similar sound to these. However, I think I am going to reconsider this. I plan on using them with a zx300 I intend to buy. Thanks for the link and the suggestions. This cable is very reasonably priced.


----------



## kms108

Isloo said:


> You may be right that getting the ex1000 may be the better and easier option. I had considered these, but was hesitant due to the treble spike some people say it can have. I have z7 headphones, which I really like and thought the ex800 may have a more similar sound to these. However, I think I am going to reconsider this. I plan on using them with a zx300 I intend to buy. Thanks for the link and the suggestions. This cable is very reasonably priced.


Apparently the EX800 does not go well with the ZX300, this is with my experience and someone else on this forum, but the EX1000 with balanced is a perfect match.


----------



## Isloo

kms108 said:


> Apparently the EX800 does not go well with the ZX300, this is with my experience and someone else on this forum, but the EX1000 with balanced is a perfect match.



Ah! Seems like it has to be the ex1000. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## kms108

Isloo said:


> Ah! Seems like it has to be the ex1000. Thanks for all the help.


Make sure you get the Japanese version, not the US version.


----------



## Isloo

kms108 said:


> Make sure you get the Japanese version, not the US version.



Will do. I've seen a few from Japanese sellers on eBay. Thanks.


----------



## kms108 (Jul 20, 2018)

I just contacted this person again for a up to date on his adapter, the information below is probably a year ago, further below is the up to date information that I received yesterday.

http://e4ua.jp/?p=2825

4000yen labour cost for each piece, total 8000yen for both Left and Right

5800yen for the EX parts

890yen for the MMCX parts

Total 14690yen (including tax 15865 yen)

This is for the matt black.



Optional cost

Glossy finish + 2000yen

Tone adjustment correspondence + 1500yen (including colors other than black, selection include, white, transparent, clear color and metallic type)

Metallic type requires glossy finish, + 2000yen and 1500yen


Shipping will be handled only by EMS in case of overseas shipping, shipping fee will vary depending on the area of residence. In addition, 1000 yen is separately paid as a packing / shipping fee.

We accept your quotation and enter the production queue by depositing via PayPal. Please note that payment with PayPal will cost 4% commission.

The total amount you will pay is "(Product fee + EMS shipping + packing · shipping fee) xPayPal payment commission 4%".
We have received 10 to 25 business days from the date we received payment and received confirmation. Currently it is shipping in around 10 business days




This was received yesterday, so there is a slight differences in the price, please note that the shipping cost for international is approximate 1000 yen, the shipping listed below is shipping within Japan, and in this case Osaka, as I will be in Japan Osaka in November, so I asked his for shipping within Japan.

Below is a google translation.

さてご質問いただきました件、MMCXをMDR-EX1000系(EX800ST,EX600)用プラグに変換する極短変換アダプタですね。部品在庫はございますので製作可能です。

商品代金についてですがヘッドホン側2極の極短変換プラグアダプタは製作費を設定しており、基本工賃として4000円/個(左右で8000円)を頂戴しております。この他に部品代がかかります。製作費と部品代の合計が商品代(税・送料含まず)となります。

基本の構成(艶消し磨き仕上げ)、イヤホン側プラグはE4UAで在庫するMDR-EX1000用を使用して製作する場合のお見積りは以下のようになります。

MMCX - MDR-EX1000系 極短変換プラグアダプタ 左右 形状未定 基本仕様
　MDR-EX1000純正プラグ 6800円
　MMCXジャック 780円
　製作費 8000円
商品代 15580円(税込み16826円 送料含まず)

です。
イヤーフックスタイルかストレートダウンスタイルかでお値段は変わりございません。

オプションとしてご用意できますものは
艶バフ仕上げ +2000円
調色対応 +3500円 (黒・白・透明・クリアレッド・クリアブルー以外の色、その他のクリアカラーやメタリック系含む)
がございます。
メタリック系は艶仕上げが必要になりますので、上記2つのオプションを含む製作費となります。



発送は郵便 クリックポスト(梱包・送料として500円)が最安となっております。こちらお安い発送方法ですが輸送中の事故に対して補償が有りません。今まで破損や不着などは有りませんが、今後も無いことを保証するものではありません。
もしご心配でしたら宅急便(全国一律1000円)などのご利用をお勧めします。
これらの着払いの場合は梱包・発送手数料として500円をいただきます。
なおその他の輸送方法も可能な限り対応させていただきますが、追跡番号の無い発送方法(定形外郵便など)はこちらからの発送したという証拠が残りませんのでご選択いただけません。

お見積もりをご了承いただき、PayPal経由にてご入金いただきます事で製作キューに入ります。
PayPalでのご入金には総額の4%の入金手数料がかかります事、ご了承ください。

お支払いいただきます合計金額は、
”(商品代＋商品代の10%＋EMS送料)xPayPalお支払い手数料4%”
です。
納期(発送まで)はご入金いただき確認が取れました日より10～25日(営業日)頂いています。



Although it is about the price of goods, the headphone side 2 pole extremely short conversion plug adapter has set the production cost and we have received 4000 yen / piece (8000 yen on the left and right) as basic labor cost. In addition to this, parts cost is applied. The total of production cost and parts cost will be the product fee (excluding tax / shipping fee).

Estimate for the basic configuration (Matte polish finish), earphone side plug stocked for E4UA for MDR - EX1000 will be as follows.

MMCX - MDR - EX1000 Series Extremely Short Conversion Plug Adapter Left and Right Shape Undetermined Basic Specification
MDR-EX1000 genuine plug 6800 yen
MMCX Jack 780 yen
Production cost 8000 yen
Product fee 15580 yen (tax included 16826 yen shipping fee excluded)

is.
The price does not change with ear hook style or straight down style.

What can be prepared as an option
Gloss buff finish + 2000 yen
Tone adjustment correspondence + 3500 yen (including colors other than black, white, transparent, clear red, clear blue, other clear color and metallic type)
There is.
Metallic type requires glossy finish, so it will cost the production including the above two options.



Shipping is postal click post (500 yen as packing · shipping fee) is the cheapest. Although it is a cheap delivery method, there is no compensation for the accident during transportation. Until now, there is no breakage or non-arrival, but there is no guarantee that it will not exist in the future.
If you are worried, we recommend using Takkyubin (1000 yen nationwide) etc.
In the case of these CODs we will charge 500 yen as a packing and shipping fee.
Furthermore other transportation method. As much as possible we will correspond., Pursuit number. No delivery method (non-standard-sized mail etc.). Here from shipping did evidence .... not therefore selection is not possible.

We accept your quotation and enter the production queue by depositing via PayPal.
Please note that payment with PayPal will cost 4% of the total amount of the deposit fee.

The total amount you will pay is
"(10% of commodity fee + commodity fee + EMS shipping fee) xPayPal payment commission 4%"
is.
10-25 business days are received from the date we received payment and received confirmation until the delivery date (shipping).
is


----------



## jonathane40

Isloo said:


> Thank you for the helpful reply. It seems the best course is to try to find an OEM ex1000 cable (if I can) and have it  Re-terminated. Would I have to go to Sony or do any third parties you know of sell oem cables? Thanks.



That’s exactly what I did! I bought a stock cable on Ebay (make sure you get the long and not short cable). The long cable is around $80 on eBay. Then I ordered a Pentaconn right angle 4.4 adapter from Japan using an agents. Once I received both, I sent them to Plussound and they reterminate the cable for an extremely reasonable fee and it was done in a week and a half! Workmanship is spot on and now the EX1000 sound a bit tighter when using the balanced output of the ZX300!


----------



## Focux

ttt123 said:


> Just thought I'd update on this TaoBao adapter that works on the EX1000 !
> ( I also enquired at e4ua.jp, and it was around USD165 total.  So I decided to try the TaoBao one first, as kms108 had reported that they worked on his EX600.)
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...ri0Lj6&id=550439102928&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
> ...



tried to select the one you bought but nothing happened,

how is yours holding up?

just bought the EX800ST and thought using this adaptor would be a good idea..


----------



## ttt123

Focux said:


> tried to select the one you bought but nothing happened,
> 
> how is yours holding up?
> 
> just bought the EX800ST and thought using this adaptor would be a good idea..


Sorry, can't really say, as I have not been using the EX1K steadily with the adapter.  I was recently using the EX1K short factory cable with a BT receiver (Fiio BTR3), and have been using my better MMCX cable on other IEMs


----------



## Apogie

kms108 said:


> I just contacted this person again for a up to date on his adapter, the information below is probably a year ago, further below is the up to date information that I received yesterday.
> 
> http://e4ua.jp/?p=2825
> 
> ...



Are these adapter still available?  How can I have a set made and hipped to USA?
Thanks


----------



## kms108

Apogie said:


> Are these adapter still available?  How can I have a set made and hipped to USA?
> Thanks


Use the link, and send a message, he accepts worldwide order, and you pay by PayPal. 

If you have access to taobao.cn, they have a cheaper one less than 30usd, quality not up to the Japanese one,  but does the job.


----------



## kms108

latest price.

This is a example of the price back in November 2020

This is the most up to date on his set price.

4500 yen labour cost for each piece, total 9000 yen for both Left and Right

6200 for the EX parts

780 yen for the MMCX parts

Total 15980yen (including tax 17578 yen)

This is for the matt black.



Optional cost

Glossy finish + 2000yen

Tone adjustment correspondence + 3500 yen (including colors other than black, selection include, white, transparent, clear color and metallic type)

Since the metallic type requires a glossy finish, the production cost combines the above two options,

but only for the MDR-EX1000, a little more dedicated metallic is prepared, so combine it with the glossy buff finish. It is set at +4500 yen


Shipping will be handled only by EMS in case of overseas shipping, shipping fee will vary depending on the area of residence. In addition, from 1500 yen is separately paid as a packing / shipping fee.

We accept your quotation and enter the production queue by depositing via PayPal. Please note that payment with PayPal will cost 4% commission.

The total amount you will pay is "(Product fee + EMS shipping + packing · shipping fee) xPayPal payment commission 4%".


----------



## kms108

Remember to send a photo of the item u want.


----------



## Apogie

kms108 said:


> If you have access to taobao.cn, they have a cheaper one less than 30usd, quality not up to the Japanese one,  but does the job.



I just ordered a cable that has the connectors already attached.  Can you attach a photo of this other $30 option?


----------



## kms108

Now only 10 use.


----------



## kms108

Wrong photo, this is the correct one at usd 21


----------



## Apogie

kms108 said:


> Wrong photo, this is the correct one at usd 21





kms108 said:


> Wrong photo, this is the correct one at usd 21


Where can I order this?  Is this mmcx adapter?


----------



## kms108

Taobao.cn or aliexpress, although aliexpress is slightly or expensive.


----------

